# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: نقش درس آمار و احتمالات در رشته مهندسي كامپيوتر

## Amir-Shabani

سلام بر همه دوستان.

هر چي گشتم جايي مناسبتر از اينجا براي ايجاد اين تاپيك پيدا نكردم!!!! 

ما اين همه توي دانشگاه درسهايي مثل رياضي و آمار ميخووينم! اما سئوالي كه استاد آمارمون مطرح كرده نقش آمار در اين رشته هستش!!!؟ از طريق جستجو هم چيز خاصي پيدا نكردم!!! اگه كسي اطلاعي در اين مورد داره يا قبلا در مورد اين موضوع كار كرده بگه سپاس گزار ميشم.

----------


## Amir-Shabani

كسي چيزي نداره بگه.......!!!!؟

----------


## AMIBCT

یک مهندس نرم‌افزار بنابر موقعیت ممکنه لازم باشه هر دانشی رو کسب کنه

ریاضی و آمار هم علاوه بر کاربرد مستقیمی که در الگوریتم‌ها می‌تونن داشته باشن
باعث می‌شوند قدرت ذهنی برنامه‌نویس بیشتر شود و خروجی‌های تولیدشده توسط یک ذهن قوی قطعا اشکال‌های کمتر و کارایی بهتری خواهند داشت

----------


## majidmt

کلیه مباحث هوش مصنوعی بر پایه آمار و احتمالات هست

----------


## abdussalam

مباحث درس شبیه سازی کامپیوتری 90 درصد برمیگرده به آمار و بخصوص احتمال

----------


## BraveMind

تئوری صف و تحلیل سیستم های کامپیوتری از احتمال و توزیع های مختلف استفاده می کنه

----------


## naghshineh m&h

کاربرد فوق العاده زیاد در مبحث شبیه سازی دارد نکته ای که کمتر کسی واردش می شود چیزی که دنیای امروز نیازمند آن است به عنوان مثال شما نرم افزاری را می نویسید که داده های 5 سال زلزله در نیویورک را میگیره و با توجه به پارامترهایی محاسبه اینکه چه تاریخی احتمالا زلزله بعدی در راه است را میگه و ......... 
مثال:اینو سرچ کن
مسئله شبیه سازی هابیل و خباز

----------

